# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] βιντεοκάμερα Full HD Canon legria hf r406

## ibanezbass

Είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση απλά δεν κρατάει πολύ μπαταρία.
Δίνεται μαζί με όλα τα παρελκόμενα της(καλώδια manual φορτιστή κλπ)

Πωλείται στα 70ευρώ (συζητήσιμη)
Υπάρχει και θήκη με ενίσχυση και θήκες +15ευρώ


Τα πράγματα βρίσκονται Λάρισα αλλά ανεβαίνω συχνά Θεσσαλονίκη.
Μόνο χέρι με χέρι

----------

